# Samsung 226bw Pixelfehler Umtauschrecht



## gamerolli (6. Dezember 2008)

Seit einer Woche hat mein im mai gekaufter 22 zoll samsung syncmaster 226bw einen ungefähr 0,15cm schwarzen strich in der mitte des bild.

beim spielen fällt er eigentlich kaum auf. außer bei besonders hellen spielen wie crysis.

besonders stark stört er allerdings beim schauen von dvds und blu-rays.

ich wollte fragen ob darauf ein umtauschrecht besteht. und wie lang das dauert. zu weihnachten wollt ich ihn nämlich ned einschicken weil ich ja da jede menge neue spiele bekomme und der neue pc is auch grad im eigenbau.

Hoffe auf Antworten und evtl. Erfahrungen mit Samsung Umtausch.

PS: bildschirm wurde beim amazon gekauft


----------



## Klutten (6. Dezember 2008)

Ein Umtauschrecht hast du wegen einem defekten Pixel nicht.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pixelfehler


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Dezember 2008)

In welcher Pixelfehlerklasse ist denn der Monitor?


----------



## gamerolli (7. Dezember 2008)

pixelfehler klasse hab ich keine ahnung.
ich finde es allerdings eine frechheit.
das ding is nämlich erst ein halbes jahr alt und hat immerhin 270 € gekostet.

hat noch keiner mal nen umtausch probiert.


----------



## STURM622 (7. Dezember 2008)

also die meisten tft monitore haben eine Fehlerklasse von 2 (Pixelfehler ? Wikipedia) , wenn bei dir 3 schwarze pixelfehler anstatt 2 sind kannst du deine garantie ausnutzen. sag bescheid wenn du mehr oder weniger hast. Ich glaube, dass bei dir der Pixelabstand 0,28 mm ist, wenn deine Angaben (0,15mm) stimmen sollten es 2 Pixelfehler sein. Schau einfach mal nach.


edit: ja, du hast ISO 13406/2, Pixelfehlerklasse 2


----------



## STSLeon (7. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du wirklich einen Strich haben solltest, dann würde ich den Amazon den Monitor zurückschicken. Das ist dann kein Pixelfehler


----------



## STURM622 (7. Dezember 2008)

ich glaube, dass er mit dem strich 2 oder 3 pixelfehler (linear) andeuten will.


----------



## aurionkratos (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es zulässig ist, aber man hat doch per Fernabsatzgesetzt 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht, oder nicht?
Kenne mich da nicht so aus, gehöre zu denen, die noch im Laden kaufen


----------



## gamerolli (7. Dezember 2008)

ja schicke in jetz nach weihnachten und silvester einfach mal zurück.
dann muss ich sowieso wieder arbeiten. und kann nich so viel spielen

wer aber erfahrung mit umtauschrecht bei samsung oder monitor kann sich gerne bei mir melden


----------



## Klutten (7. Dezember 2008)

Das mit dem FAG ist richtig. Kaufdatum mitte Mai ist aber keine zwei Wochen her.


----------



## gamerolli (7. Dezember 2008)

ja aber ich hab ja 3 jahre garantie auf den monitor und es sind genau 4 pixel auf einer zeile betroffen.
es war auch kein eigenverschulden. morgens eingeschalten und auf einmal warn sie da


----------



## aurionkratos (7. Dezember 2008)

Notfalls frag mal bei Samsung an. Wenn du glück hast sind sie kulant und tauschen den dir.


----------



## STSLeon (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube wenn 4 Pixel Mittig einen Fehler haben, dann gilt der Monitor als Defekt. Mein Bruder hatte mal einen Acer, der hatte einen Pixelfehler mittig, und der wurde auch zurück genommen.


----------



## STURM622 (7. Dezember 2008)

dein monitor darf höchstens nur 2 pixelfehler haben, weil es mehr als 2 sind, darfst du es durch deine garantie wechseln lassen


----------



## M_Hautamaeki (11. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn du ihn wirklich von Amazon hast würde ich ihn auch zurückschicken. Die großen Händler sind doch da sehr kulant.

Kenne jemanden dort aus dem Service und weiß das einige Leute ihre billigen Satreceiver zu Amazon zurückgeschickt haben, weil auf einmal kein Premiere mehr geht^^.

Sogar sowas geht da durch.


----------

